# Girls...I need some AF dances...its arrived!!!!!



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Grr, getting really fed up. I want to get things going now and have been waiting 7 weeks for AF to show up!!! 

Please all do some dances for me.

Carrie


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

[fly]                                                 [/fly]

*COME ON CARRIES AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]               [/move] [bgcolor=#ff0000]*come on af hurry up*[/bgcolor]


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Come on Carries af

heres a little dance

                                                                       

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh em, they are wicked smileys!!!

Thats got to bring on af! 

Have you spoken to your clinic hun? They might be able to give you something to start af off? 

xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks girls, 

I have to call my clinic today. So frustrating. It is OScar's birthday on the 23rd July and I soooo wanted to have started by then to give us some hope. 

I have a few twinges going on - knicker checking today and I will let you know what my clinic says!! 

Thanks all,


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Your perfect little dances have worked!!! 

AF is in the building! 

woo hooooooooooooo


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yay Caz woooohooooo


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Must have been Em's fab smileys!

xxxx


----------

